# baked beans and wholemeal toast.



## delhibuilder

is this ok when lean bulking?after you take out the sauce of the beans?


----------



## Five-O

Ill be honest, ill have beans every now and then, not the best food, but theres a lot worse, its more the salt and additives ppl worry about, its not bad for variety.


----------



## Lost Soul

delhibuilder said:


> is this ok when lean bulking?after you take out the sauce of the beans?


All foods are fine when doing whatever you like. There is no reason to include or exclude any food


----------



## delhibuilder

thank you.


----------



## Kezz

a bit of grated cheese on top would be nice


----------



## Cymru

Kezz said:


> a bit of grated cheese on top would be nice


That taste's great to be honest :thumb:


----------



## delhibuilder

i did hve cheddar cheese on top.


----------



## warren

mmmmmmmmmhh, my fav meal when i was at school when i was younger was a wholemeal stottie ( white ones had weird texture) with cheese and beans in


----------



## delhibuilder

im guessing jacket potatoe with 100g cheese and beans would be ok.


----------



## Lost Soul

delhibuilder said:


> im guessing jacket potatoe with 100g cheese and beans would be ok.





Lost Soul said:


> All foods are fine when doing whatever you like. There is no reason to include or exclude any food


----------



## hackskii

Well, that meal would be considered a high carb meal.

I like to have some protein in each meal.

Even though beans have some protein, I myself would add some protein.


----------



## ptguy

I like to have protein with each meal too, but must say that I've been known to end the day with beans (low salt of course), a tin of tuna and a piece or two of wholemeal toast! Really fills you up, and is a great quick meal.


----------



## Lost Soul

Why low salt?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

beans on wholemeal toast? well first off is it really nessacary that you have to eat that over various other meals that prob would be alot better for your goal? If the answer is yes then throw in a whey shake or a protein source og good quality as I doubt the beans would provide you with a decent amount of protien let alone good quality set of full aminos. Plus as Hackskii mentioned it is a high carb meal. You want a balance of macronutrients, plus your lackin efa's...


----------



## Lost Soul

Seyyed said:


> beans on wholemeal toast? well first off is it really nessacary that you have to eat that over various other meals that prob would be alot better for your goal? If the answer is yes then throw in a whey shake or a protein source og good quality as *I doubt the beans would provide you with a decent amount of protien let alone good quality set of full aminos*. Plus as Hackskii mentioned it is a high carb meal. You want a balance of macronutrients, plus your lackin efa's...


doubt or know?


----------



## hackskii

Beans are not a complete protein, mixing them with other meals will help this like beans and rice, and or corn (I think corn).

But actually you dont have to eat them in the same meal........lol

But beans do offer a good complex carbohydrate, very dense carbs and they do have alot of fiber.


----------



## ptguy

Hey, just want it to be known that's not a regular meal choice for me, only if I'm feeling really lazy and not feeling up to cooking (which you'd think my gf would do for me at least sometimes  !). I know it's not overly balanced.

lost soul, I prefer low salt beans, 1. because I feel I take enough salt on with the rest of my diet, and 2. regular beans taste gross, way too salty!


----------



## Five-O

I think its a great meal b4 training tbh, loads of energy and better than a shake IMHO.


----------



## Lost Soul

hackskii said:


> Beans are not a complete protein, mixing them with other meals will help this like beans and rice, and or corn (I think corn).


Why do they need to be complete?



ptguy said:


> lost soul, I prefer low salt beans, 1. because I feel I take enough salt on with the rest of my diet, and 2. regular beans taste gross, way too salty!


Ahhh the (of course) you put afterwards kinda suggested they were a better offering for people


----------



## Jimmy1

i agree lost soul protein dont have to be complete

these missconceptions were put about by supps companies

but i think hacks is refering to beans being extremely low quality protein...which is fine

but beans alone will need to be eaten by the lorry load to be beneficial for bb'ing

but adding rice etc makes them more suitable as a meal for someone who trains to grow


----------



## Lost Soul

Jimmy said:


> but beans alone will need to be eaten by the lorry load to be beneficial for bb'ing


Not quite the lorry load some may think.

In terms of BCAA, below is the amount of isoleucine, leucine and valine in two foods per gram consumed

164mg BCAA in beans

190mg BCAA in beef

184mg BCAA in beef

Therefore 120g of beans would have more BCAAs than 100g of beef, and about 115g of beans to 100g fish.

Now that is the weight of the bean, not the sauce which has to be factored in but its not way off the scale 

Away from BCAA's per 100g

Beans also have more Lysine than eggs.

I am not for one moment saying beans are a winner or a substitute for the 'staple protein sources' but they not as bad as we are led to believe

(this is not taking into consideration the additional parts of baked beans)


----------



## Jimmy1

i didnt know that LS

in fact i never bothered to look into it

chers for the info

this may be why PB always advised then bulking but obviously not dieting


----------



## Lost Soul

Dont get me started on peanut butter, its the most overhyped food in bodybuilding


----------



## MXD

The thing with beans is while they have ok bcaa levels, they are low in essential amino acids. The ones that can't be synthesised by the body.

A lack in eaa concentration will lead to being a limiting factor in protein synthesis..

That being said I'm having them tmz for breakie, major craving lol


----------



## Lost Soul

MXD said:


> The thing with beans is while they have ok bcaa levels, *they are low in essential amino acids*. The ones that can't be synthesised by the body.
> 
> A lack in eaa concentration will lead to being a limiting factor in protein synthesis..
> 
> That being said I'm having them tmz for breakie, major craving lol


Which ones in particular?


----------



## MXD

Methionine iirc

The lack of sulpher inclusive R groups lower bv significantly.

edit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methionine


----------



## Lost Soul

Realistically would you not choose a food based on Methionine content? honeslty? Bread will also have adequate levels, which of course this meal is combined with

Do you rate the BV scale?


----------



## MXD

lol, haha.

I wouldn't choose them for a protein source is what I'm saying when you could take advantage of a much better protein source, I mean here and there its not going to be detremental but If you where to replace beans for steak/eggs as your primary protein source you'd have a problem...

The BV scale is good imo eggs blatently are the best


----------



## Lost Soul

I dont advocate beans and bread for all meals, I just dont think its as bad an option as people think (for the reason stated)

On to the BV, how do you wind up with a BV over 100?


----------



## Jimmy1

Lost Soul said:


> Dont get me started on peanut butter, its the most overhyped food in bodybuilding


sorry LS i was refering to Paul Borreson...(PB)

he put them in my bulking diets back in the 90's

imo peanut butter just makes me fat...cos it tastes so good i spoon it till i finish the jar


----------



## Jimmy1

i still dont worry about BV as long as i am varying proteins over the day

and even then...some days i eat chicken only as a primary

but i will eat rice/cous cous/chick peas etc with my chicken

all said and done....i eat for pleasure as much as anything...so worrying about the bv of proteins isnt a concern of mine

never used amino's...never worked out perfect amino spectrums...dont believe in too many whey drinks....love veggy foods...still have never had a problem growing


----------



## hackskii

Well, MXD kind of took the words out of my mouth as far as having all the essential amino acids.

If I had to class beans they would fall more in the carbohydrate catagory rather than protein as far as a protein source.

What I mean is I try to eat a protein, fat and carb with each meal, I would factor in the beans for protein, but actually use them for my carbs and add something.

Eggs would be my first choice for quality protein in a whole food.


----------



## Lost Soul

Jimmy said:


> sorry LS i was refering to Paul Borreson...(PB)
> 
> he put them in my bulking diets back in the 90's


Ahh, cool, lot of repsect for the man after reading a bit on him



hackskii said:


> Well, MXD kind of took the words out of my mouth as far as having all the essential amino acids.
> 
> If I had to class beans they would fall more in the carbohydrate catagory rather than protein as far as a protein source.
> 
> What I mean is I try to eat a protein, fat and carb with each meal, I would factor in the beans for protein, but actually use them for my carbs and add something.
> 
> .


But we found the only real issue was methionone, which IMO is neither here nor there and sourced in the bread which accompanies it or in the rest of the diet.

As i posted before scott. The BCAA content is only 1/5 -1/6th less than fish or beef which means 120g of beans has as much in terms of BCAA as fish and beef.



> Eggs would be my first choice for quality protein in a whole food


I agree and mg per gram these outstrip anything but the point being made in the thread is that:

Beans and bread are fine

incomplete proteins are not a biggy


----------



## hackskii

I hear ya LS

Don't you think eggs and toast would be a better option, all 3 macro's would be in there at a nice ratio?


----------



## Lost Soul

hackskii said:


> I hear ya LS
> 
> Don't you think eggs and toast would be a better option, all 3 macro's would be in there at a nice ratio?


I think Whole eggs and and linseed bread and some salad would be even finer but can't eat that for all meals 

I suppose my underlying message is that we should not worry too much about one meal and if its exactly the 'best according to magazines for bodybuilding' and its fine to eat things we like


----------



## delhibuilder

thanks very interesting.


----------



## DNOKTSC

Old thread but great info. Thanks


----------



## Gotista

Lost Soul said:


> All foods are fine when doing whatever you like. There is no reason to include or exclude any food


whatt?? that makes no sense :confused1:


----------



## hackskii

Gotista said:


> whatt?? that makes no sense :confused1:


It does make sense, use all foods in moderation.


----------



## Gotista

hackskii said:


> It does make sense, use all foods in moderation.


but he said he wanted to lean bulk. that post is totally irrelevant


----------



## hackskii

Gotista said:


> but he said he wanted to lean bulk. that post is totally irrelevant


How is it irrelevant when we are talking about all foods are ok to eat as long as one is not under feeding or over feeding for a lean bulk?

If you want to eat a banana then eat one, if you wanted to eat 12 in a day I would say don't do it.

A soda post workout with some chicken probably would be cool, but not a 12 pack of soda.

He is suggesting all foods have their place, and rightly so, vary your foods, vary the colors, vary the protein, nothing is excluded.


----------



## briancfc

Baked beans are brilliant, heated in microwave with a chopped up chicken fillet. I use the 200g cans. Usually a few times a week at lunchtime.

25g carbs, 9.4g protein, 0.4g fat, salt 1.2g, fibre 7.4g, sugar 9.4g

Calories is 156


----------

